

Quick app to gather all of our blocklist domains - ctcherry
http://domaincontrast.heroku.com/

======
petercooper
These sorts of lists bug me, particularly if people take them on without
considering the consequences.

ehow.com, for example, is considered "bad" by some but each time it's come up
in a search for me and I've clicked through, I've found it useful. For
example, a few days ago my wife's iPhone 4 broke. I searched for "iphone 4
home screen without button" and eHow's page came first and told me quickly
_and cleanly_ how to work around the problem.

 _I_ would personally want to block all of those news sites that put
interstitial ads in the way when you go to read their articles (e.g.
ComputerWorld) but other people who don't mind that would get burned if they
'shared' my list without going through it with a fine toothed comb.

But I'll stick to using my brain as a filter for my search results. It seems
to work out quite well.

~~~
ctcherry
People can vote sites both up and down, so assuming a decent number of people
are participating you can can a general idea of what people think about a
certain domain. In the case of something like ComputerWorld where some people
don't care about the ad style, and some people do, it could have both up votes
and down votes, each neutralizing the effect of the other so it wouldn't get
as bad of a "rank" as sites where more people agree that they don't like it.
Also, there is no import or export features so its still very much up to a
user to checkout the domain and decide to block it or not, it's not making any
decisions for you.

